# South West Michigan random pics



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

just a few random pics from 12-13-10


----------



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

and a few more


----------



## STIHL GUY (Sep 22, 2009)

how much snow did you get in that storm??


----------



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

STIHL GUY;1176670 said:


> how much snow did you get in that storm??


apx 6-7'' on that storm, but there were piles there already

wish we would get some more! I havent plowed in 2 weeks


----------

